# Rename forum???



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Should this forum be renamed Disease and Illness instead of Health and Fitness...

Or is anyone going to start telling us how wonderful the gym is???


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-111961-its-not-too-late-guys.html


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I thought it was like the magazine was very disappointed. 

Andy


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

inkey-2008 said:


> I thought it was like the magazine was very disappointed.
> 
> Andy


I thought was Health and Efficiency, but it has been a long time. 8)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> inkey-2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was like the magazine was very disappointed.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

me too, and I was always a bit wary of meeting those people, so smooth & hairless :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The gym is wonderful.

Dave


----------

